# Hot Air Ballooning



## FastTrax (Sep 21, 2020)

The ultimate stress reliever.









www.hotairballooning.com

www.euronet.nl/users/jdewilde/index.html

www.balloonsimulator.com


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 22, 2020)

Alas, Albuquerque has cancelled ours this year, usually one of the biggest in the world and one of the  few that allows the spectators on the field to mingle with the balloonists.  Still hope to get a ride some day. Has a “tethered” ride once.Awesome. It felt like the balloon held still and the ground dropped!


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 22, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> Alas, Albuquerque has cancelled ours this year, usually one of the biggest in the world and one of the  few that allows the spectators on the field to mingle with the balloonists.  Still hope to get a ride some day. Has a “tethered” ride once.Awesome. It felt like the balloon held still and the ground dropped!



I never realized hot air ballooning was so globally popular until I started noticing when I would take DMV and doctors office eye exams that the main image was of a hot air balloon over a roadway.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 22, 2020)

I've always wanted to go on a hot-air balloon ride, but I'm just too chicken.

In ode to this thread...


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I've always wanted to go on a hot-air balloon ride, but I'm just too chicken.
> 
> In ode to this thread...




You can take a virtual balloon ride.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 22, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> You can take a virtual balloon ride.


Thank goodness for YouTube, Fast!


----------

